
Pilot shortage has no easy fix - mpweiher
http://www.chroniclejournal.com/news/local/pilot-shortage-has-no-easy-fix/article_80e626bc-f757-11e7-b801-a3a91a49cf3c.html
======
eesmith
Wouldn't raising their salaries and improving job security be an easy fix?

Or perhaps, why would that be hard?

